# If you need to stock up on grain now may be the time



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I keep seeing "chunks" of news about crop failures and much smaller harvest, and each one only subtracts that areas shortfall from a normal years production, From memory (a rather leaky one at that ) I have seen Russia & Germany looking at a very poor harvest, the midwestern states don't look good neither does Canada , so if everybody has a poor harvest and the stockpile levels are down , shortages add up , guess that is what happens when stock markets set production levels, and no one wants to store any grain . :nuts:
North america may yet see real food shortages and sooner than later


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Tirediron said:


> I keep seeing "chunks" of news about crop failures and much smaller harvest, and each one only subtracts that areas shortfall from a normal years production, From memory (a rather leaky one at that ) I have seen Russia & Germany looking at a very poor harvest, the midwestern states don't look good neither does Canada , so if everybody has a poor harvest and the stockpile levels are down , shortages add up , guess that is what happens when stock markets set production levels, and no one wants to store any grain . :nuts:
> North america may yet see real food shortages and sooner than later


beef & pork prices are being affected RIGHT NOW at the supermarket (yes, I still buy some stuff from there, when the butchers that I *know* are working  )


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I think this goes on every year with some crop or meat production. I went apple picking yesterday and they told me the price was up because they had a late frost so the trees were't producing so much, They forgot to mention that they had another 200 trees producing though and they would have more apples that they ever did.
the same goes with wheat,oranges, there are another million acreas planted somewhere in the world, but the media just asks the same old reliable growers about their crop and I've never yet heard a farmer that didn't cry about money.I f the media can convince the public that there is a shortage, then everyone in the food chain can make more money.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Great way ta drive prices up, I live in the midwest an there ain't no shortage a corn er soybeans. Bumper crops throught most a the state I drive.

Them idiots on wall street just love drivin up prices, just like they did with fuel.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Great way ta drive prices up, I live in the midwest an there ain't no shortage a corn er soybeans. Bumper crops throught most a the state I drive.
> 
> Them idiots on wall street just love drivin up prices, just like they did with fuel.


TPTB are using _*foreign*_ crop failures to affect _*domestic*_ prices...

(gotta keep that _global economy_ mindset active in the sheeple :nuts: )


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

As usual the killer is going to be transport issues, seems like plenty of hay here in MT but down in TX the Lady of the Manor just paid $8.00 per bail for hay and I can pick one up with one hand! Here in MT I can get really good hay for half that and they are 80 lb bails.

So I guess it's spotty here in the US but I think the Wheat crop is doing great from what I've seen, guess I should say "Grain" crops due to the amount of Barley grown here.

BUT, if you have room and can story it grain is a real good thing to be storing, they took wheat from King Tut's tomb and planted it and it grew just fine.. more is good !!

Meat prices sure are high it seems, so I guess I'll try to nail more deer then usual this year, and a Elk would be a nice number to harvest if the *(*&$#%)(*)& Wolves have left any!!! I'm thinking a cook book for Wolf would sell pretty good bout now

Lots to think about and plenty to do!


----------



## Bidadisndat (Nov 23, 2008)

Following better than average rains, Australias grain crops look to be very promising this year. Unfortunately, the warmer than usual weather following looks set to also produce what is feared will be the biggest locust plague in 30 years, with the first hatchings being reported today. It's something that in days gone by you would eventually come to terms with, but not today, with the global economy that is being foisted upon us.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> As usual the killer is going to be transport issues, seems like plenty of hay here in MT but down in TX the Lady of the Manor just paid $8.00 per bail for hay and I can pick one up with one hand! Here in MT I can get really good hay for half that and they are 80 lb bails.
> 
> Lots to think about and plenty to do!


looks like I'll be taking my hay to TX instead of FL this year!


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Russia, Australia and Argentina have had their crops hammered. The farmers here are excited because they might get a good price. I stock some new every year and also glean a ton or two of spilled grain to feed my layers.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

SnakeDoc said:


> Russia, Australia and Argentina have had their crops hammered. The farmers here are excited because they might get a good price. I stock some new every year and also glean a ton or two of spilled grain to feed my layers.


Ya kno Doc, we tried that one year with our meat chickens, spilled wheat and Barley, they didn't do worth a hoot, took 3 months to get them up to eating size and then they were built like road runners...

I know there is a diff in meat and laying chickens but still I was sure surprised.

Ours down on the homestead in TX are all free range, very well fed and the eggs are the best in the world, course we have to cont to add to the flocks to stay ahead of the crites


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Might as well add this to our list of reasons to get more grain now. 

Last week, the UN's Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO) called an emergency meeting for 24 September to discuss the food crisis. In Mozambique, riots broke out following the government's decision to raise bread prices by 30%, leaving seven people dead and hundreds injured. At the same time the Russian government extended its export ban on wheat by another 12 months as it battles drought, shortages and inflation at home, which threatens to push up prices further. European wheat prices hit more than €231 (£192) a tonne last week, just below last month's two-year high of €236 but still 60% higher than a year ago in sterling terms. Corn prices are at their highest level since June 2009 while sugar has been on a rollercoaster ride after hitting a 29-year peak in February.

FAO economist Abdolreza Abbassian raises the prospect of further civil unrest in less developed countries if the price of basic food continues to rise: "Russia's move is another unfortunate development that will prolong upward pressure on grain prices and contribute to higher price instability in world markets. Rioting may reappear in poor districts around the world if prices of basic foodstuff commodities continue to rise further."... 
...prime minister Vladimir Putin warned last Thursday that the ban could stay in place until after the 2011 harvest, forcing importers in the Middle East and North Africa to turn to Europe and the US for supplies.

The full article is here


----------

